# speichern unter (JFileChooser)



## HansK (19. Dez 2011)

Hi,

Ich möchte Dateien speichern ohne den Pfad fest vorzugeben, komme aber nicht weiter.
Hier lasse ich einen String, der in ein textfield eingegeben wurde in eine TXT-Datei speichern.
Es wird nun natürlich nur nach D:\\ gespeichert..


```
public void speichern()
        {
            JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
            chooser.showSaveDialog(null); 
        	
         try
         {
          String Name = textfield.getText();

          File file = new File("D:\\"+Name+".txt");
          FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(file);

          fw.write("Name: "+Name+"\r\n");

          fw.flush();
          fw.close();

        }
           catch( IOException ev )
           {
           ev.printStackTrace();
           }
        }
```


----------



## turtle (19. Dez 2011)

How to Use File Choosers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Du lässt NICHT zu, das auch bereits die Selektion eines Directories ausreicht.

```
chooser.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
```

Auf den ausgewählten Pfad kannst Du über

```
File file = chooser.getSelectedFile();
```
zugreifen


----------



## HansK (19. Dez 2011)

danke, funktioniert jetzt!


----------

